# looking for a recepie for MP



## Michelle1210 (Dec 26, 2007)

I just started making soap, I have a glcerin and coconut to do my MP

How do you just start making your recepies to add, my daughter wants me to make her an oatmeal and lavender soap, do i just melt my soap and add oatmel and lavender oil?
I looked for a recepie, and I tell you some of these recepies look scary to me till I understand more,

I read pauls wal-mart soap and it looed greek to me I wouldnt know anything about a soap calculator, but I do hope someday to try it.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 26, 2007)

Pauls recipe is not M&P.

There are 2 main types of soap, M&P or CP.

M&P is just that, you melt it, add your oatmeal & lavender, mix, pour it in a mold & it's ready to go. It is instant so to speak.

CP starts w/ lye & oils & is very dangerous & difficult if you have not done your research. CP takes 4-6 weeks to complete.

Let me wander off for a minute & find you a good M&P website.

BTW: When you say you have your glycerin, do you really have glycerin, which is a liquid, or do you have a glycerin based M&P soap base which is in a solid block?

If you have the glycerin base which is a solid block you do not need the coconut oil. That is for making CP from scratch.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 26, 2007)

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soapmakingbasics/ss/basicmeltpour.htm


----------



## Michelle1210 (Dec 26, 2007)

I can now see how communication  is very important to soap making  


I have both liquid and solid glycerian
and solid coconut.

I use the liquid glycerian for my bath salts. not for soap yet :? 

Thankyou for your links I was on them most of the morning


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 26, 2007)

The solid glycerin you are speaking of, is it melt & pour base containing many ingredients so it is ready to go or do you know? If you can tell me the brand or where you got it I can give you a more specific help.

The liquid glycerin & the coconut oil are items you could add to a scratch CP recipe but you shouldn't need them for M&P.


----------



## Michelle1210 (Dec 28, 2007)

The solid cocnut and glycerin are from "Soapsations" A brand my craftwharehouse sells here.

I dont have cocnut oil.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 28, 2007)

OK,  so you do have a regular melt & pour glycerin soap base & a melt & pour glycerin soap base with added coconut oil. 

It just threw me off when you said I have glycerin & I have coconut, glycerin what & coconut what is what I was trying to pinpoint.


----------



## Michael Goonan (Feb 9, 2008)

*I could help out with your problem*

This is what you need to do- cut your melt and pour base into 1 inch cubes, put them into a microwavable measuring cup and heat them for 2minutes 70 seconds until everything turns to liquid (stop when the timer is at 1:00 minute and just stir it, sometimes the glycerin hasn't completely melted,there willbe a few unmelted cubes).Take out the cup, then add 2 tablespoons of water and another 2 tablespoons of coconut oil (please note-some white opaque glycerin bases already have coconut oil put into them-thats okay if you have that type of m&p base and you want to add regular coconut oil-which is a solid,not a liquid-to your mixture).Before you add the oatmeal,make sure you grind it down in a blender into a powder, then add it to the mixture and then add the lavender fragrance,mix well and pour into your mold.Let it harden for 20-30 minutesand release from the mold and your daughter should be happy!! If you want a killer recipe for oatmeal spice or honey oatmeal (I'm even thinking of trying out a Oatmeal,milk and honey soap recipe),just let me know!!


----------

